# Rear O2 Oxygen Sensor



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 2000 Maxima, the rear 02 Oxygen sensor is bad.
I can change it out but where is it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

should in front of the cat.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

well Pete is a dumb a$$, if is a rear o2, that would mean it is after the cat, hence the name rear O2


----------



## jgosses (May 18, 2005)

*1 or 2?*



[email protected] said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima, the rear 02 Oxygen sensor is bad.
> I can change it out but where is it?


You could have 2 rear (after the CAT) sensors, Federal cars have three O2 sensors 2 before the CAT and one rear, California cars have 2 of each. the connectors for the O2 sensors are on the front side of the front (Bank 2) valve cover between it and the radiator California 4 connectors, Federal 3. See TSB NTB02-051 at http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-051.htm for a location drawing and what Nissan recomends for this condition.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

jgosses said:


> You could have 2 rear (after the CAT) sensors, Federal cars have three O2 sensors 2 before the CAT and one rear, California cars have 2 of each. the connectors for the O2 sensors are on the front side of the front (Bank 2) valve cover between it and the radiator California 4 connectors, Federal 3. See TSB NTB02-051 at http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-051.htm for a location drawing and what Nissan recomends for this condition.


That's a great diagram there. 

Find out the exact code and you'll know exactly which sensor it is. I have a FSM for the 2000 and so if ya need help with the DTC, post here and I'll see if I can help ya with it.


----------

